# Who here uses a VOIP service?



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of switching from Verizon to a Voip service. was wondering what other people have used.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

How many phones? How many lines? What features do you need (hunt groups?, auto attendant?, etc.)?

If it is just one or two lines and a few phones, something like Ooma would work. If you are looking at more features and capability, maybe Microsoft Skype for Business (Office 365), although the auto attendant and hunt group features are still in beta (they were supposed to be released by now, but have been pushed another month). I have worked with the public preview of the auto attendant, though and it seems to work fine (directory and menu). I have a few customers that use Ring Central, but I haven't really touched it enough to comment.

Edit: If you are just looking for a SIP delivery of your circuit to an existing phone system, Verizon offers that and I have worked with them extensively, as well as XO and AT&T. Get a few quotes. If you haven't changed your circuit it a few years, you will probably save quite a bit of money.


----------



## tysonK (Nov 22, 2016)

Nettalk was great for me as long as I had internet service. And I think I couldn't call 911 or something along those lines from it. But it was great about e-mailing me messages. It was like 40.00 per year. Crazy cheap! It was from Wal-mart, I just looked it up. https://www.walmart.com/ip/NetTalk-Duo-VoIP-Telephone-Service/15689187


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i have been using ooma for years,
works great ($5/month unlimited long distance in north america)


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

We have been using RingCentral for years. Very happy with the service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

I use an Onihai adapter with my Google Voice Number which is my business number... I have two; one for falls, one for my fax number...the second I pay 1.95 monthly thru Callcentric to allow me to send faxes out.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

In 2006 or 2007 I purchased Ooma so 9-10 years for a at the time $200 investement and haven't spent a cent since. Today if purchased it's around $99-$149 and you have to pay 911 fees and taxes. It faxes and works for the alarm system. Great quality and besides the ringtone you can't tell any difference from a landline.


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

Going to second the vote for Ringcentral. Nice moblie phone app that goes along with it lets you use your existing smart phone to answer calls and get messages in case you di dnot want to invest in new Voip phones.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

3rd the vote for RingCentral. Features: call recording, fax, only $5 for each additional number, great mobile app, rules (shut off at 5:30) etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuswim (Apr 8, 2011)

Vonage for 10 years. Gives option of 800 number as well.
But number from Skype. I think $80 or so per year. Total US and Canada unlimited.


----------



## Whistletooth (Dec 30, 2011)

We have been using Ooma for many years. Since they started. Only twice in all the years did we have an issue. In our area we pay about $4 or less in taxes per month. We highly recommend Ooma to everybody and would be hard pressed to leave for something else. Hope this helps!


----------



## TnBPromotions (Sep 22, 2009)

We use vonage and we can ring up to 8 different phone numbers at once. we only do one, we have our office line and our cell phone, we never miss a call.


----------

